# snow keeps sticking to augers



## matthewrich

How do u fix it next question motor is very tired going to put a cheep harbor freight motor on it it should work right


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

You can use fluid film.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

Well now everybody lets just say that with any kind of snow. there is always going some that just never leave even after the party's over. that is my 50 pence for the day anyway.:icon_whistling::icon_whistling:


----------



## Shryp

The other option is sand, paint and wax.

Snow loves to stick to rough and rusty stuff.


----------



## HCBPH

You can also use "PAM" cooking spray to coat the inside of the auger housing and the chute to improve it's slipperiness. Especially if it's the sloppy wet stuff, it's harder to get the impeller to push it out.


----------



## YSHSfan

matthewrich said:


> How do u fix it next question motor is very tired going to put a cheep harbor freight motor on it it should work right


Plenty of succesful HF repowers . Look into this section of the forum

Re-Powering - Snowblower Forum : Snow Blower Forums


----------



## micah68kj

HCBPH said:


> You can also use "PAM" cooking spray to coat the inside of the auger housing and the chute to improve it's slipperiness. Especially if it's the sloppy wet stuff, it's harder to get the impeller to push it out.


+1 on the Pam spray. You can buy he expensive stuff like silicone sprays or WD-40 or whatever. Pam works as well as anything. I buy the cheap, generic stuff and it works very well. Also, as SHRYP pointed out, clean your augers and give them a good coat of paint and then wax. There are some guys who use ski wax etc but inexpensive Pam cooking spray does great for me. I think if I did use something else it'd be pure silicone spray.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Has anyone tried this silicone chute lube from CRC :huh:

03204 -- Chute Lube® Lubricant, 11 Wt Oz


----------



## micah68kj

Been using the cheap cooking spray for years and it always works. By the time it wears off the whole machine has become acclimated to ambient temp and has very little snow sticking. You have to realize the auger really isn't turning all that fast and the snow up against the auger shaft is likely to stick there more than anywhere else. Also the sides of the bucket. I spray these areas pretty heavy and it really helps.


----------



## td5771

Smooth clean slick surfaces will help tremendously but If the motor is that tired rpm will go down giving the snow time to stick to everything. 

Sometimes no rhyme or reason to it. I revamped an older large frame simplicity that hadn't been used in years. I did the work but wasn't going to sand and paint, the owner could do that. He didn't. That machine threw snow like no tomorrow and never clogged


----------



## 1215

We have a semi-heated garage where the winter toys/tools live. I've found that almost every time that they are warm, the snow sticks. As a compromise to achieving a nice, warm start (and because letting an engine warm up is ALWAYS better), I will shovel a small square just outside the garage door, move the snowblower outside and let it sit for 2-3 minutes. I'll then go back and start it and let it idle for another 2-3 so that in the end the chute has gotten cooler and the engine has warmed up. I then usually spray with one of those hand-pump atomizer things they make for olive oil (because when I was using WD40 she said I was ruining the environment). 

If its REALLY cold outside I'll start the snowblower inside when its warm.


----------



## skutflut

What's ruining the environment, the WD40, or the propellent in the can, which is no longer CFC based?


----------



## SnowG

1215 said:


> We have a semi-heated garage where the winter toys/tools live. I've found that almost every time that they are warm, the snow sticks. As a compromise to achieving a nice, warm start (and because letting an engine warm up is ALWAYS better), I will shovel a small square just outside the garage door, move the snowblower outside and let it sit for 2-3 minutes. I'll then go back and start it and let it idle for another 2-3 so that in the end the chute has gotten cooler and the engine has warmed up. I then usually spray with one of those hand-pump atomizer things they make for olive oil (because when I was using WD40 she said I was ruining the environment).
> 
> If its REALLY cold outside I'll start the snowblower inside when its warm.


Throw some lettuce and tomato into the impeller after the olive oil, and make salad :icon_whistling:


----------



## Toro-8-2-4

The best use for PAM is for your snow blower. Don't cook with it! It may end up killing you.


----------

